
PyPIup: CLI that checks whether your PyPI requirements are up to date - ekonstantinidis
https://github.com/ekonstantinidis/pypiup
======
brudgers
If it meets the requirements, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ekonstantinidis
Thanks for letting me know. It does meet the "Show HN" requirements indeed! Is
it possible to edit my post?

~~~
brudgers
Probably just resubmitting with "Show HN" at the start of the title would
work. There's a period of time when titles can be edited, but if there's no
link, it's past.

